# Online land registry service for Spain



## houselannister (May 26, 2014)

I need a nota simple (land registry extract) for my property in Spain. I have used NotaSimpleinEnglish.com - Online Land Registry for Spain occasionally, but I would like to know if there are any other alternatives. 

Not that I'm unhappy with their service but 15 euros sounds like too much? Does anyone know other websites offering the same service in English?? Ta!


----------

